# Amazon Fire TV



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

_I have the Amazon Fire TV with Amazon Prime.

Had fairly good success with watching movies on the Amazon Prime.

The other day I decided to try some of the apps, such as A & E and USA Network. Not so good.

My setup is:
TV is with DirecTV
Internet is with Cox
When registering the device (FireTV) which should I select Cox or Directv? Will any of these apps work with my setup?
Thanks_


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

VaJim said:


> _I have the Amazon Fire TV with Amazon Prime.
> 
> Had fairly good success with watching movies on the Amazon Prime.
> 
> ...


I believe you select your TV provider.
I have Comcast internet and DirecTV and I always put in DirecTV.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I believe you select your TV provider.
> I have Comcast internet and DirecTV and I always put in DirecTV.


Right, they always ask for the TV provider.

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

The whole point of this registration process is to determine if you subscribe to a package that contains the channel that you're trying to add and that the provider is contracted with the channel to provide streaming services.

Since you aren't subscribed to any programming packages with Comcast, you wouldn't be entitled to A&E or USA if you registered as a Comcast customer.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> The whole point of this registration process is to determine if you subscribe to a package that contains the channel that you're trying to add and that the provider is contracted with the channel to provide streaming services.
> 
> Since you aren't subscribed to any programming packages with Comcast, you wouldn't be entitled to A&E or USA if you registered as a Comcast customer.


Thanks....which brings up another interesting question....what if you're a cord cutter? No TV provider at all? All you have is Internet (ISP) not TV?


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Some can be paid for, either directly or as part of a streaming plan. But, I would imagine that many with a Fire device just "steal" content via one of the "unauthorized' apps.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> Some can be paid for, either directly or as part of a streaming plan. But, I would imagine that many with a Fire device just "steal" content via one of the *"unauthorized'* apps.


I've tried those apps, I don't think they're worth the trouble.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> I've tried those apps, I don't think they're worth the trouble.
> 
> Rich


I tried one of the Kodi movie add-ins. I deleted after a few uses. Not that it wasn't worth the 'trouble' (it also runs on a computer), but this one scared me.

I was able to watch new movies that were still in the theater. Many 1080P or better. And 'free'. So it was past the red-line of legal/illegal for my comfort.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> I tried one of the Kodi movie add-ins. I deleted after a few uses. Not that it wasn't worth the 'trouble' (it also runs on a computer), but this one scared me.
> 
> I was able to watch new movies that were still in the theater. Many 1080P or better. And 'free'. So it was past the red-line of legal/illegal for my comfort.


I deleted Kodi too, I couldn't get past the juddering. Yeah, I don't like these "might be legal" things either. I was curious...

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Kodi plus Exodus has worked pretty well for me when attempting to watch old TV shows that aren't available via any of the "real" streaming services.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> Kodi plus Exodus has worked pretty well for me when attempting to watch old TV shows that aren't available via any of the "real" streaming services.


Kodi itself isn't illegal. It is some of the add-ins and what you're streaming that could cause you problems. What I had exceeded my comfort zone. YMMV


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> Kodi plus Exodus has worked pretty well for me when attempting to watch old TV shows that aren't available via any of the "real" streaming services.


I didn't do that, I tried newer movies. Lots of juddering. I gave up.

Rich


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

try using a streaming service like Sling TV, PSVue, DirectTV Now for your programming sources. I know SlingTV and PSVue work pretty well on a Fire TV . (I've tried them out ).


----------

